# Help please, advice needed on womb lining and egg transfer :)



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all, 

Sorry for the post, I think i am starting to flap and needed some advice, the lining of my womb was 9mm last week, i am having transfer on saturday from lat week to this saturday would there of been a change in my womb lining? Has any one been through the egg transfer stage, if so can you please let me know the process

Thank you 

Becki xx


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Charlie n Bec

My clinic like anything over 8 so looks like you are doing great. By Saturday it should be perfect   . Well done you. 

Good luck for ET, sending you lots of sticky vibes !

Bluebell


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you bluebell  

Xx


----------

